# Need some help with cabinets



## derocody (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello all,
I was hoping for some inside on how to paint some cabinets. So far I have stripped,sanded,cleaned,and primed them. Doors on in the garage ready to go and the kitchen is all taped off. Problem I am having is should i spray (Airless/HVLP) or roll? I attempted to use a HVLP but it seems to leave a texture or blotting. I want a smooth finish but its not happening. Any ideas would be grateful.

USING:
Wagner FlexIO 590 - - taking it back, might be something wrong with it.
Paint Sherwin Williams ProClassic smooth enamel. 

Thanks
Cody


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd take the Wagner back and hire a pro.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Airless spray is always the way for me. You would be challenged to get a factory smooth finish with roll and brush with the Pro Classic enamel in my opinion. If you were using BM Advance I'd say roll and brush if spray experience is limited. That stuff levels out to perfection. But for what your working with I'd get a hundred mesh gun filter and 310 tip and go airless.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

I see video of people spraying walls. These amateurs don't realize that even one trigger pull of any sprayer (airless or hvlp) will have minor bounce back dust. If they do not completely seal area or vacuum spray, you will spend next two days dusting every knickknack on that floor and those below you. Even with one trigger pull. Dust indoors, is a no no on residential painting--unless you don't mind being kicked off the job by the owner. Anyone with a month of interior experience knows this by running into the situation. This is one thing about the EPA that they don't get: You CANNOT contract more than One day, typically, and sand/scrape indoors even a minute (without sealing the area or vacuum sanding) on a residential job without getting thrown off the job, due to trashing the entire house with dust. This is simply impossible to pull off because of marketbased correction.

The flexio 590 looked to me at a glance as the first HVLP that gets it: HVLP's flaw is that you must thin the paint>thinning means more overspray and more coats>meaning hvlp have more overspray than airless and duller finish than airless. The tip and airports finally looked big enough to atomize paint. Looks a bit faster than other hvlps ( I own hvlps from $200 to $1000)

However, what read above is that the sprayer is still getting a blotchy pattern, like other hvlps. I am also reading entire batch runs of tips are defective, causing drips.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I spray indoors all the time. The room being sprayed gets sealed off and the dust goes with the plastic.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

